# $160,000 Fountain Pen...



## SuperDave (Mar 17, 2008)

... the girl is a ditz but an interesting little clip in spite of her...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWQPKBVC8TI&feature=related


----------



## JohnU (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice pen...the girl is a ditz!  and to the person that buys that pen, you have to much money or not enough worries!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 17, 2008)

OMG what will they think of next?


----------



## arjudy (Mar 17, 2008)

Whoever buys that pen has rocks in their head!


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm not sure ditz fully covers what she is. I couldn't help but get the feeling that she had a specific list of questions to ask and had to ask each one even if he had already answered it. Typical for reporters, I guess. He clearly began by stating that they only make 8 of those limited editions each year. Then Ms. Mcgintee asked if they were a limited number made. [?]

Now to the pen. If it took me 8 months to make a fountain pen, I'd certainly want a few thousand for it. Even if it didn't have over 4,000 diamonds set on it. But anyone who buys one of these 8 definitely has more $$$ than they need.


----------



## gerryr (Mar 17, 2008)

I would rather have the hand carved Jade pen by Loiminchay for, IIRC, $250,000.[:0]


----------



## stevers (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll take the money so I could pay off my house,,,,,,twice!!


----------



## Sfolivier (Mar 18, 2008)

"I'll take the money so I could pay off my house,,,,,,twice!!"

There really are times when I wish I wasn't in California [)]

... but it's an addictive place.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by arjudy_
> 
> Whoever buys that pen has rocks in their head!


Actually, they will have rocks in their hand!!![)]


----------



## stevers (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sfolivier_
> 
> "I'll take the money so I could pay off my house,,,,,,twice!!"
> 
> ...



Depends on when you bought. People are coming out here to Arizona that made ridiculous amounts of money on their houses. They were buying 2 for one sold there.


----------



## rccrazybill (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh thats my pen , Like it?


----------



## RonInSpringTX (Mar 20, 2008)

hmmm, maybe I can get him to sell some of my cigar pens for a mere $1,000, heck I'd even take $500 !!!!!![8D][8D]


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 20, 2008)

For the jewelers out there, anybody know how they set a diamond in the solid surface of a pen body?  I assume they don't use the same prong method that is used for keeping stones in rings.  Difficult to accept that they use CA so there must be some other method.  Thanks. 







.........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dallas, TX................................In Their Memory


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 20, 2008)

They "pave' " set the diamonds, which is they raise a small bead from the metal surrounding the stone with a graver, while at the same time, bend the bead over the stone; after that, they round the edges of the new prong with a beading tool. Sounds like a lot, but only takes a minute or two.


----------



## Aderhammer (Mar 24, 2008)

That would hurt to drop that pen.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Mar 24, 2008)

What does it look like? Our filter blocks YouTube. I'd buy a good lathe and a laser engraver.


----------



## Dan_F (Mar 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aderhammer_
> 
> That would hurt to drop that pen.



But you could write on glass, stone, whatever!

Dan


----------

